# Plus 1 ?



## RogerThat (Jul 30, 2009)

I've noticed that when I load a full clip into my gun, and put one in the chamber than take my clip out to add another round I have a harder time putting the magazine back in the gun. and I've also noticed when I pull the slide back to check for one in the chamber that when I release the slide it doesn't want to go all the way back to the front of the gun as easily, and sometimes I have to push it forward all the way manually. I've noticed this not with one but 2 of my guns. My sig sauer p229 and kimber CDP II ... now for when I don't add one extra round to my magazine after I've loaded it I have no problems stated above. So it became apparent that it had to do with the magazine spring being overloaded, and the top round getting in the way some how because its not wanting to give. At least this is my speculation. 
Anyone know anything else about this? Thanks in advance


----------



## jay7 (Aug 22, 2009)

try just putting a full mag in your weapon with the slide already forward, if it goes in hard that way, you might want to look into a lighter mag spring or a new push on the mag. having a round in the chamber shouldnt effect the way the slide moves with a full mag.


----------



## RogerThat (Jul 30, 2009)

It only happens when I cock it and than add another round to the magazine..


----------



## jay7 (Aug 22, 2009)

do you know if the mags are stock? or, i carry a taurus pt92 AF wich has a stock 15rnd mag and that fits fine, but i also have a aftermarket 17rnd mag, and when i carry that +1 it loads hard, slide is harder to move, hear scraping rounds, could it be possible that your using an aftermarket hi cap mag?


----------



## jay7 (Aug 22, 2009)

if not, pull the slide off the weapon and check all the contact points on the frame and slide, epsecially the underside of the firing pin housing, check for abraisons or roughness along feed ramps, if there are any, get a dremel kit, and very fine buffing compound and just smooth it out


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

the slide has more friction when you have a full (now retopped off) mag and one in the chamber. It's the top round in the mag and the round in the chamber rubbing a little. 

That is if I understand right you are filling your magazine, then putting it into the weapon, racking the slide to load the chamber, then removing the mag to replace the round that went into the chamber making the weapon full(?)

If this is the case then I think what happens next is you are doing a chamber check and when you see the one round there you are letting go of the slide and it's not going all the way to battery without a small nudge from you am I correct?:


----------



## jay7 (Aug 22, 2009)

DevilsJohnson said:


> the slide has more friction when you have a full (now retopped off) mag and one in the chamber. It's the top round in the mag and the round in the chamber rubbing a little.
> 
> That is if I understand right you are filling your magazine, then putting it into the weapon, racking the slide to load the chamber, then removing the mag to replace the round that went into the chamber making the weapon full(?)
> 
> If this is the case then I think what happens next is you are doing a chamber check and when you see the one round there you are letting go of the slide and it's not going all the way to battery without a small nudge from you am I correct?:


woah! didnt think of that, your right! the extractor would pull the chambered round back towards the stack, causing the top round of the stack to contact the chamber round and stick.......completely read over the chamber check part haha


----------



## RogerThat (Jul 30, 2009)

DevilsJohnson said:


> the slide has more friction when you have a full (now retopped off) mag and one in the chamber. It's the top round in the mag and the round in the chamber rubbing a little.
> 
> That is if I understand right you are filling your magazine, then putting it into the weapon, racking the slide to load the chamber, then removing the mag to replace the round that went into the chamber making the weapon full(?)
> 
> If this is the case then I think what happens next is you are doing a chamber check and when you see the one round there you are letting go of the slide and it's not going all the way to battery without a small nudge from you am I correct?:


you are 100% correct


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Figured I was but I have been known to misunderstand questions (LOL!) So I thought to provide the explanation I thought was accurate while asking of that was what the guy was talking about. Not that it matters now I guess. Though it might help someone in the future.


----------

